# I present "The Weave"



## ElMostro (Nov 4, 2011)

Made of Yellow Heart wood with blue alumilite on a gold Churchill Kit.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Nov 4, 2011)

That is WAY too kewl!!!!  How did ya do it?


----------



## tim self (Nov 4, 2011)

Now that's a lot of segmenting.  Looks spot on, really neat.  I can appreciate the work in that one.


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 4, 2011)

tim self said:


> Now that's a lot of segmenting.  Looks spot on, really neat.  I can appreciate the work in that one.



Dont think its segmenting.....Im thinking cut groves in the wood at different angles and then recast. All the groves get filed and it looks like some spot on segmenting:biggrin: I might be wrong, but i dont think so...pretty none the less:biggrin:


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm I keep looking but I cannot see any horse hair...........
Nice job.


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice!  Haven't done any weaves since I quit making custom fishing rods, but it could adapt nicely also.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 4, 2011)

tim self said:


> Now that's a lot of segmenting.  Looks spot on, really neat.  I can appreciate the work in that one.



It is SEGMENTING I tell you, segmenting!

Naa, like Justin said it is a series of cuts and then cast to fill them in.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful, great Craftsmanship.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 4, 2011)

That's a jaw dropper for sure. VERY impressive.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks pretty nice from here.  By the definition of segmenting for the IAP contest, this would fit the category. Not a glue up, but segmenting nonetheless.


----------



## JF36 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is a really neat effect


----------



## Mike D (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome! That is some great craftsmanship.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 4, 2011)

Sweet looking pen.


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 4, 2011)

Eugene, another beauty.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great pen, awesome work.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 5, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Looks pretty nice from here.  By the definition of segmenting for the IAP contest, this would fit the category. Not a glue up, but segmenting nonetheless.



Well, I guess if I were to take the blank apart now it would be a bunch of segments.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 5, 2011)

Eugene, that is a great looking pen, I'll bet it took time just making the cuts, I like it!!


----------



## Toni (Nov 5, 2011)

Great Pen I just love it!!


----------

